# Fizz - the baby marmoset!!



## mat_worrell

hi all,

After my little update on my previous thread i thought i would make a new thread and follow the progress of little fizz....

We picked her up on sunday 2nd may 2010. The minute we walked in the door she jumped from the sofa onto my arm and ran up to my soulder. She then slid round to the back of my neck and made herself comfortable in the back of my hair!! SOLD!! lol. 

After getting home i thought it would be best if she went into her cage to settle down after the 3 hour drive home.... she had other ideas!! lol
She was straight out her carrier and bouncing between everyone, with an inquizitive expression on her face then settled down on my shoulder.


----------



## mat_worrell

first look out of her carrier!


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

exploring daddy Jon!


----------



## mat_worrell

running up my arm...


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## xvickyx

Eeeeekkk she is sooo cute :flrt: that little face :flrt:


----------



## mat_worrell

she is very lively and very loving, even if she does chew on your fingers, and try removing the mole from my neck!! 

She is now 8 1/2 weeks, eating us out of house and home! Lol. She loves her banana baby ceral and the cow and gate mango suprise!! Although feeding time gets VERY messy, with her jumping in her food and then runnig up your arm and then jumping back to the food splatting it everywhere and then sitting back on your neck!! It is lovel to be a part of and to experience!!

Today she had her first bath...... so funny!! she looked like a drowned rat, lol! Not that she found it all that amusing though. She needed it, her tail fur was solid and she had a big patch of dried on food on her forehead!


----------



## mat_worrell

not too sure who actually got the bath!! lol


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

Fu***ng love this pic!! so cute!!


----------



## mat_worrell

back into her favourite position to finish drying off and sleep after her bath.


----------



## hermit crab kid

So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## SamRILEY

Aww ,I wont one !! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Loderuna

:flrt:

How adorable! I'm looking forward to hearing more about her adventures!


----------



## stoaty

I am very jelous. Please keep the pics coming.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Matt, she is a beauty! :flrt:


----------



## NaomiR

she is THE MOST beautiful little thing I've ever seen, I love her, could look at those pictures over and over again - and I probably will!!

more pictures as she grows would be brilliant, I am extreemly jelous when can I come over for banana sandwiches???

PS I'll bring the bananas :mf_dribble:


----------



## pether

she looks brill. looks like shes very spoilt already lol


----------



## feorag

Aw, she's such a wee tiny critter! 

You're going to have so much fun with her! :2thumb:


----------



## Stuart b

*Marmie*

OMG, she's soooo cute!!:flrt: Can't wait for updates


----------



## shelby

sooooo cute and great pics keep them comeing


----------



## Joolz1975

Awwww love that one where shes snuggled up into your neck!

Shes amazing!!!

:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## mat_worrell

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. Will be updating the thread again soon with a few more pics. We are like new parents at the min snapping pics constantly!! Lol.


----------



## EP1

She is very cute! just showing my mrs the pics she wants :lol2:


----------



## adamntitch

aww so cute is she being kept inside on her own or are you looking for a ate for her


----------



## mat_worrell

She is currently being kept inside on her own, but am planning on finding her a mate. And using the outside enclosure more. She is just too tiny to use it at the min.


----------



## Nix

Are marmosets like sugar gliders in that they need a pal or are they content with just lots of human interaction?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> Are marmosets like sugar gliders in that they need a pal or are they content with just lots of human interaction?


Marmosets should not be kept singly. Such highly social animals suffer greatly without company of their own species.


----------



## sender

she is just the cutest thing:flrt:


----------



## witchyroo

WOW! She's very cute.


----------



## Nix

Zoo-Man said:


> Marmosets should not be kept singly. Such highly social animals suffer greatly without company of their own species.


That would have been my guess. Real cute little things. I'd like to be able to visit some but don't have the time and space to devote to keeping these when I have my other animals to consider.


----------



## CE1985F

Awww, soo cute:flrt:
But i have to say that our baby is cuter atm :lol2:

You'll be happy to know mat that it's doing really well, growing and is loud(epecially in the morning)!

I'm Zoo-man's partner btw! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mat_worrell

Oh right. Hi, how are you? What you upto?

That's wicked!! Do you know the sex yet? 

Pm me if you prefer...


----------



## Nix

:welcome: to the boards. More cute pictures please. Give Zoo-Man a poke in the ribs from me.



CE1985F said:


> Awww, soo cute:flrt:
> But i have to say that our baby is cuter atm :lol2:
> 
> You'll be happy to know mat that it's doing really well, growing and is loud(epecially in the morning)!
> 
> I'm Zoo-man's partner btw! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## CE1985F

mat_worrell said:


> Oh right. Hi, how are you? What you upto?
> 
> That's wicked!! Do you know the sex yet?
> 
> Pm me if you prefer...


Nope, don't know the sex yet as still on parents atm. I would say another 2 or 3 weeks before it's off parents yet!


----------



## CE1985F

Nix said:


> Give Zoo-Man a poke in the ribs from me.


I did! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> :welcome: to the boards. More cute pictures please. *Give Zoo-Man a poke in the ribs from me*.


Why??? :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> Nope, don't know the sex yet as still on parents atm. I would say another 2 or 3 weeks before it's off parents yet!


Probably longer than that! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nix

Nix said:


> Give Zoo-Man a poke in the ribs from me.





CE1985F said:


> I did! :2thumb:





Zoo-Man said:


> Why??? :sad:


Just for the plain fact I wish someone would give me an excuse to give my partner a dig in the ribs.  Normally you are so untouchable....the bepedestalled exotics pro  but now we have CE1985F (sorry don't know your name) to level the playing field :lol2: ....

... upshot is I think I just ate too much sugar and am now a bit giddy!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> Just for the plain fact I wish someone would give me an excuse to give my partner a dig in the ribs.  Normally you are so untouchable....the bepedestalled exotics pro  but now we have CE1985F (sorry don't know your name) to level the playing field :lol2: ....
> 
> ... upshot is I think I just ate too much sugar and am now a bit giddy!


:gasp: no fair!!! 

BTW, his name is Clark, I'm Colin! : victory:


----------



## Nix

Hi! Nix = Nix or Nic 

If I started a play fight and it ends in tears it wasn't my fault. If it ends in.... ahem never mind (removes self to the 18+ forum):gasp: :blush: ...I'll take the credit  

Nice to meet you both


----------



## mat_worrell

Sorry for my lack in recent updates!! I have had a horrible chest infection and have tried to minimise the time I have spent with fizz in the hope that she does not end up I'll too. 

As I said I have minimised my contact with her but my other half jon has had all the fun in interacting with her!! She has put on a bit of a belly now and is growing quite fast!! Her personality has really come out now too!! She loves playing with our dog and is very head strong!! Lol. 

The other day jon had her out and she was playing with him and ella our boxer. She was jumping around the outside of her cage and between it and jon and ella when she stopped turned herself upside down and pissed on ellas head who was laid right under the flap down door of fizz's cage!! Ella was not at all impressed and just looked up with an expression of 'what the f**k was that for??' on her face!! Lol.

She has taken to her harness very well and is learning very quickly. 

Will post some updated pictures on here tomorrow.


----------



## Nix

Hey Mat, did you get those new pics?

Bad news for Ella lol.


----------



## pop

Fizz is absolutely adorable, I want her:lol2:

I love this picture:flrt:


mat_worrell said:


>


----------



## mat_worrell

hi all, i k now i have been saying it for a while now but i have finaly got my butt into gear and got some new pics of fizz!! here goes!!


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

fizz and ella - getting on really well now!!


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

discovering the patrick for the first time!! lol


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## tdbexotics

shes getting more and more beautiful....Such a great lil baby...well done mat

:2thumb:


----------



## mat_worrell

Thank you. She is growing fast!! Her tufts are starting to turn white, they are slowly fading from her head outwards. She looks like a granny, it's not White it's like a grey!! Lol.


----------



## tdbexotics

lol wicked mate...she is deffo alot bigger here than in the first pics!! im glad uv kept the thread growing tbh:2thumb:...im half way through building an outdoor and indoor enclosure for a pair im hoping to get in the near future and i just cant wait:2thumb:... what other mammals do u keep apart from Ella the stunning boxer?

Jake


----------



## mat_worrell

Sounds good. I would love a huge outdoor enclosure but just don't have the space at the min. Am concidering doing something with the brick build shed, just an idea at the min but working on it. Lol. 

Have got ella, tink (the APH) and fizz. I am concidering a skunk but jon my OH is not convinced!! Lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww, Fizz is coming long brilliantly bud! They are into everything aren't they? Little beggars hehe


----------



## mat_worrell

Yeah, she is pretty scatty too!! Definately head strong too!! If she is out on me when making up her food she is in it before I have chance to blink!! Then trying to hold her back until it is made is like having a mouthy teenager in your ear!! She gets very vocal!! And very inpatient!! Lol. But I love her!!

She is also very fascinated with cups of tea!! And my OH being a big tea drinker gets more than a little annoyed!! He can't just sit and have a cup of tea without being harrased!! So funny to watch!!


----------



## sender

she is still the cutest little thing thank you for updating : victory:


----------



## mat_worrell

Hi everyone. 

Again it's been a while since I last updated this thread. Thought I would just give a little update now. Will take some more pics tommorrow when I'm up and post them for you all. 

She is loads bigger now compared to when we first got her. She loves her food, especially at 8 in the morning!! If I have not got her food in her bowl by 8 my god do we hear about!! Lol. Strangely though I love her calling and other noises she makes. It's very interesting. I have worked out what most of them mean, still got a few i'm not too sure on though. 

She is so playful will ella it's amazing to watch!! She was going really scatty and crazy the other day runnig backwards and forwards over my back playing peek-a-boo with jon. I then realised she had left me and as I looked up to see where she had gone I saw her and ella laid in the sun coming in through the window sunbathing. After they had finished sunbathing fiz decided to investigate inside ellas mouth, checking her teeth and catching her Tongue everytime she stuck it out.


----------



## tanliaza

You are sooooooooooo lucky, I would love a marmoset but don't have the space to build an outdoor enclosure (communal garden) so wouldn't be fair to get one.
Love the pics, especially the one on Ellas paw, keep them coming for us that can only look on with envy :lol2:


----------



## stu202020

hi this is just a warning about marmosets 
do not ever let them touch your mouth or take food from you that you have chewed make sure you wash your hands before interacting with them 
as they can catch the human cold sore virus very easily even if you do not suffer with them and once they have it it cannot be cured and they die a very sad and painfull death sorry dont mean to put a downer on the post but this info is for your monkeys sake just be more carefull than i was with my 3 marmosets rip guys


----------



## mat_worrell

Yeah I have read up on all the human viruses and illnesses that they can pick up. Like a few months ago had a chest infection and on top of that as I was getting over that I got a cold!! I stayed away and let Jon be the primary care giver for while I was I'll. It was so hard though!! Especially as she was calling out for me all the time!!


----------



## ema671

Aww, very cute 
xxoo


----------



## R3PTIL1AN

its so cute :lol2:


----------



## radicaldave

awesome mate


----------



## Nix

Fizz is coming along great guns! Looking really good and I love her granny grey tufts!


----------



## mat_worrell

Morning all. 

More pics as promised.


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

Playing peek-a-boo!!


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

Playing on the laptop!! Very annoying when you are trying use it and she is jumping on the keyboard pressing almost every key at once!! Lol.


----------



## Basilbrush

She is just adorable Matt, I've loved reading your thread about her and your piccies are just so incredibly cute. Loved the photo of her where she is laying her head on the back of your neck, so sweet. Well done guys, you're doing a great job.: victory:

Jules


----------



## Nix

Loving the new pics. She is so tiny with that great soft toy in her bed, reminds me of when I was a kid! 

She is looking better by the day, I can't wait for the next installment! 

Re her jumping on the keyboard. I did wonder why your typing was always so bad


----------



## polexprincess

aww, im very jelous!! 
and all of those pictures are so cute, are you from the uk? if so where did you get her from? i would love to have one of these, maybe not for a while as i would have to read up on them and i am only just getting my 1st bearded dragon in two weeks but i would consider one of these for the future x


----------



## stuckmojo

she's a pretty little thing, and looks happy enough too, so nicely done fella!!!

I think we get these (or something similar) in the wild where I come from, I saw a load hanging around a temple once, catching the little boats that had offerings of sweets and things once they'd floated around the corner from the temple, it was very cool to watch..

I'd really like a pair, but I'm wanting to get a pair of skunks and another dragon.. so I think realistically that should be it until I get a bigger house, or recruit an understanding girlfriend to move in and help me take care of them all... and thats about as likely as me vomiting in the Queens handbag.


----------



## Magpies

*Awww she is sooo fab*

I want one....... She is just the sweetest little thing xxx :flrt:


----------



## mat_worrell

Hi all 

Thanks for you nice comments. Sorry for the long time since my last update. I have been so busy lately. Also I have been planning an extension to the cage/room she is in in preparation for he male that will be joining her very soon!! 

I am planning on using very large tree branches to extend from the left hand corner of the cage (on the outside) to the other side of the room so that they can have full run of he room too. I am also planning on using a few branches to make a 'tree' in the living room which will extend upto the ceiling where I am going to string up some rope from the beams that run along the ceiling.


----------



## mat_worrell

So my next question is what safe tree branches can I use as I plan to find them and use hem as aposed to spending a fortune on reptile wood from shops.

Any info will be appreciated. And I will keep everyone posted with pictures once I have completed my planned extension.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sounds like a great idea Matt, & Im sure Fizz her future play-pal will enjoy it!


----------



## scarlettdecourcier

She is just too cute for words, it's not fair to tease us with pics like that!


----------



## mat_worrell

I thought I would do a little update on fizz. She is now 20 weeks old, still very determined and strong minded but also very loving.... Towards me!! Haha. Unfortunately she has taken a liking to jons ears!! I find it hilarious to watch her jump from where ever she is to nip his ear and then jump back to me!! Although Jon is not as impressed. 

She is eating well and very active!! She loves her fruits but is not too keen on her vegetables with the exception of baby corn on the cob. 

I have taken some more pics and will post them shortly. 

I have also put in an order for some Mazuri Zoo Food products. Should arrive within 2 weeks. Pm me if interested in products as I have had to buy in bulk. But they are top quality products so worth purchasing. I have worked out rough prices just to shift the suplus so are set at the cheapest I have seen advertised. Prices from £1.00 per lb.


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

i spy ellas shiny dog tag!!


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

a little cuddle on big sisters back


----------



## mat_worrell

who is this treat for?


----------



## mat_worrell

oh what have you got there ella?


----------



## mat_worrell

please can we share.....


----------



## mat_worrell

ella is thinking, god do not get to keep anything for my self now?!


----------



## mat_worrell

fine you keep it then!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Lovely pics Matt! She has grown loads from the forst pics you posted when you first got her! Bless :flrt:


----------



## Nix

She is looking awesome Matt. I am sure you were asking about wood as well. Try an apple tree


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> She is looking awesome Matt. I am sure you were asking about wood as well. Try an apple tree


I've advised aboutbranches in PM :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dimebag66

the last few pics with the bone are amazing!!!!


----------



## Kim4ls

*Hi*

Where on earth did you get this little cutie from?? Do you know if there are anymore available?
Kim


----------



## Merifield

Really beautiful... but no one seems to mention that it shouldn't be away from it's parents now or when you first got it. It should have months more of family life!
All hell will break loose when you introduce another... Those playful nips will become something very different. And without being in a family group your female is very unlikely to be able to raise babies. 
Enjoy her while you can
Donna


----------



## Nix

Matt did you find your branches?


----------



## mat_worrell

Fizz was one of 3!! It is quite well documented that one of the triplets never gets enough from the mother and eventually dies, that's why she was hand reared and that's the only reason she was away from her parents early. 

I fully except that she would have benefited greatly by staying with her parents but as I am willing to and have been putting in the time she is doing great. 

I have also heard an read that introducing another monkey to a handreared monkey is a bit. Problematic but again as I said I have and will be putting in the time an effort and hopefully things will go well without too many problems. 
I also accept that once the two are bonded they probably won't want anything to do with us and with possibly show some agression but that again I accept. 

I am a firm believer in trying things for yourself and giving your very best shot rather than being a sheep and following the crowd being too convinced that it's a bad idea. 

Everybody has to start learning somewhere/somehow and this is the start of a very long learning curve for me. Encouraging me to study primatology at open uni and hopefully much more.


----------



## Merifield

I'm glad that you are putting in the effort with the baby and I really don't mean to be critical BUT all the "ah so cute" and "oh I want one" posts are not good.
There is a lot more to owning any primate than the cute pics that you are posting. You haven't mentioned the smell for a start... that urine lingers for ever and once you have a pair (and then a family group) as I have had ,they
will not be the really cute little things that you thought they would be.
They will defend their territory against all other animals including you and your partner which is why it's so important to give them outside space and to treat them for what they are... which is a wild animal.
And before I get jumped on I have held a DWA license for Primates so do know
a bit about them.
Donna


----------



## mat_worrell

The smell I think is quite nice, there is the odd time I think it is quite over powering but on the whole I do quite like it. The pee I find doesn't even have a smell to it. Whether that's because of her age I don't know. 

I clean her cage one a week an a rotational basis and this seems to keep on top of te smell. I do hope to have an outside space sorted for when I get the male.

As I said this is a massive learning curve for me and in not even sure of the outcome myself. I could in 6 months time be posting this was the worst decision I have ever made, or I could be posting a for sale post. 
Hopefully it won't be either of those and it will be posts of much more knowledge as I post the experiences we encounter.


----------



## Nix

All of the people that say how cute - well it is true. And "I want one" is very different from "I'm going to get one". Not many people on this board are going to rush out and get something they have not researched! Credit us with a little intelligence. I want a pair yes, will I ever have them? No as I don't have the space required.


----------



## boocally

Hi Matt!

Know what you mean about a learning curve! I handreared a Geoffroy's Marmoset from 2 weeks old when his mother died. Hard work but very rewarding! Just a couple of pointers: the ear nipping gets worse until real serious blood is drawn, we managed to get 'Harley' reintroduced to other Marmosets and he has gone on to be a wonderful dad but...that will be when your contct with Fizz ends. I got too close when 'Harley' was older and he went from sitting on the plam of my hand to taking off the top of my index finger. Only a flesh wound thankfully but very painfull both pysically and emotionally as my little boy repaid me for all that love care and attention! At the end of the day we must remember they aren't human but saying that I would do exactly the same again should the need arise although the introduction to others of his kind I would do as early as he was weaned if posible. Enjoy the experience!
P.s branches from any fruit tree would be fine as Marmosets bore holes to get at the sap, so any wood used must be non toxic! They also trail a sticky scent mark down the branches so you'll need to either replace regularly or get used to scrubbing! : )


----------



## mat_worrell

We used the Ella as an excuse to visit the local woods yesterday and collected a pretty part amount of different fallen branches. I scrubbed them down and set them up using zip ties and rope to hide the zip ties. I also brought some eye hooks and screwed them into the wooden beams of our ceiling and threaded some more rope through. 

Will post a few pics of the handy work.


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

Fizz's jungle gym!! x 2!! Lol. 

Our living room now looks like a jungle. And in loving the banana plant!!


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

Fizz's first adventure of her new jungle gym.


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## BethieSims

Sorry to prove such points,
But first word in my head is WANT!

I just dont have a spare room, or spare £2,000 lol

Im infertile, i guess its something to consider... a monkey baby.
xD


----------



## mat_worrell

I would say not the route to go down. Cute, kinda... cuddly (in a way) but very much hard work and high maintenance!! Lol. Definitely not a replacement for a child though. 

If you want hands on but cute and cuddly why not look into a skunk. Or perhaps just adoption...... Maybe, just a suggestion.


----------



## BethieSims

I was joking!

It was a reference from a documentary i saw on channel 4,
MY MONKEY BABY.
It was about couples who couldnt have kids, or people who had empty nest syndrome and adopted capucin monkeys and raised them as thier own children.

=]


----------



## mat_worrell

Lol I did wounder! I saw that too. Only in America ay!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

BethieSims said:


> I was joking!
> 
> It was a reference from a documentary i saw on channel 4,
> MY MONKEY BABY.
> It was about couples who couldnt have kids, or people who had empty nest syndrome and adopted capucin monkeys and raised them as thier own children.
> 
> =]


Eergh, that bloody programme! Did you notice all the people featured had wierd experiences with their own children, or seemed to have issues, IMO. The lady with the White-Fronted Capuchin had kids who she hadn't seen for years, so she decided to get a monkey. Then the young couple where the lad had had a vasectomy at the age of 22. Crazy yanks! :bash:


----------



## mat_worrell

I do agree that there is a tendency for people to think and believe that a monkey is going to be that perfect lovely dependant baby that always stays that way and never changes. 
Which is just not true or right!!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

What they should have done was treated their kids the same way they treat their so called babys(monkeys) rip all there teath out at a very early age..they should redo the doc with the owners having it done to them,like you say only in the states..


----------



## Nix

Mat looking good. Does the jungle gym rope go right over the sofa? If so incoming surprise pees when you are watching TV


----------



## mat_worrell

Lol. No it doesn't go over the sofa, thought about that before I put it up.


----------



## Zoo-Man

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> What they should have done was treated their kids the same way they treat their so called babys(monkeys) rip all there teath out at a very early age..they should redo the doc with the owners having it done to them,like you say only in the states..


Exactly Peter, I agree mate! I am stunned that such a civilised country as the US still allows such animal abuse as tooth removal on primates, ear cropping on dogs, declawing cats, & those awful rodeos. :bash:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

You got it mate...sorry to hear about the job application pal..dont give up something good will happen...if i get 6 numbers up ill give you a shout mate.id do a primate sanctuary...we could have fun doing summit we both enjoy...


----------



## Zoo-Man

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> You got it mate...sorry to hear about the job application pal..dont give up something good will happen...if i get 6 numbers up ill give you a shout mate.id do a primate sanctuary...we could have fun doing summit we both enjoy...


Thanks Peter! I am still looking, I wont give up easily.

I'd be in heaven if we set up a primate sanctuary pal!


----------



## mat_worrell

Count me in that would be f***ing awesome!! My dream job!!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

My wife just informed me that if this ever caame true and she had you and zooman giving a hand then i wouldnt be needed so i could be an exhibit...think she loves me really..


----------



## Zoo-Man

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> My wife just informed me that if this ever caame true and she had you and zooman giving a hand then i wouldnt be needed so i could be an exhibit...think she loves me really..


Ah, sounds like your wife has the same sense of humour as my partner! :lol2:


----------



## Nix

And mine :lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

I want to send a comment with one of those wee waving things like yous do...can auld thick folk be educated.this will need to do for now...lol...ive got kids as young as most of you and they have been brought up in our minagory and have no interest in animals...hence me and wife havent had a holiday for about 25yrs.....days away to animal parks and usually say lets go home and see some animals....i used to keep cresties as well but the leo bug set in deeper..but they are really smart weee creatures...sold all mine on at one of the shows a couple of years ago...quite miss them but wouldnt have the time....to manny of all else...


----------



## mat_worrell

I have been snap happy with the camera again today. I will post a few of my favourite pics I captured.


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

I love this pic. It's a cleaver / lucky money shot!! Lol.


----------



## mat_worrell

Just a shame all the light coming through the window has washed out the image!!


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Hes looking good matt...was wondering what you looked like...did your missis take the pic of him on your head...lol....thats the funny thing about boxers mate they put up with anything..really good pic,one to treasure....will be in touch soon as may have some news about a partner for him...email me his age mate if you dont mind...


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nice pics matt! Ella looks like she's thinking "Oh for gods sake!" :lol2:


----------



## mat_worrell

Haha. Yeah she has that look most days!! She looks at us sometimes with a real look of disgust!!


----------



## mat_worrell

Hi all

Just a bit of an update and a question oh fizz's behaviour. Over her set up she has a uv tube as well as having access to natural sun light ( me just being a bit over cautious!! Lol) but today I have noticed her behaving in a way I have not seen before. Just wondered if there was any expaination for this behaviour and I anyone else has witnessed their marmosets do it?

So today as I was giving her her breakfast and watchig her she kept going underneath the uv tube and hanging upside down and with one hand slowly running it over the top o her head from one ear to the other parting her hair. With her hand occasionally going to her nether region and then repeating the same parting of her hair on her head underneath the uv tube. It's almost as I she knew the uv had to touch her skin and she was parting her hair to allow the uv to get to her skin. Very strange and very fascinating to watch. 
I have taken some pics of it aswell as my explaination may not been totally clear.


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

If anyone has any ideas please let me know what you think as I said before I have never seen her do this before until today. Otherwise I'm gonna put it down to her being really clever and 'sunning' herself!! Lol.


----------



## mat_worrell

*Cheap marmoset food and suplements!!*

I have strted this new thread as I cannot work out how to edit my previous thread. 

I have for sale some food items suitable for all new world monkeys (marmosets, tamarins etc...)
I have now worked out prices for the following marmoset foods. 

All prices are what it cost me to buy each product per lb. I am not selling these product to make a profit I am only selling off the surplus to requirement.*

Mini marex - £1 per lb + postage

This is a small pellet complete diet suitable for all new world monkeys. Fortified with a readily available form of vitamin c and adequate levels of vitamin D.*

Trio munch - £1 per lb + postage

An expanded primate diet great for use as a foraging diet and as an enrichment treat.*

Mazuri primate ground - £1.20 per lb + postage

This is a complete diet. I buy ground primate as this is a powder which can be added to jelly for a bulkier more nutritious feed.*

Mazuri marmoset gum - £16.20 per lb + postage

A natural product from the acacia tree containing natural sugar compounds and balances vitamins.*

Mazuri marmoset jelly - £9 per lb + postage

A high energy/high protein food designed to provide all nutrient requirements for nursing and adolescent new world monkeys. Also beneficial to stressed/I'll monkeys.*
Add mazuri primate ground for a bulkier more balanced food.*

Mazuri marmoset/tamarin cake - £4.50 per lb + postage

An economical way of providing all major vitamins and nutrients. Although this can form a major part of the diet fresh fruit and veg is also recommended.*

If interested please pm me with anything you want and an address so I can provide you with a postage cost and a total order cost.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Matt nothing to worry about mate ..when they are part of a troop or even a pair..they do alot of there grooming in the heat rolling round to get heaof the sun or the uv light...shes displaying the running through her hair as they would do that to one another.rolling round to get the heaat on all there body is natural as well...well spotted though mate..shows you are vidulant to different behavour...ten out ten


----------



## mat_worrell

Thanks peter, I did wounder if it was something like that. I didn't think it was out of the ordinary behaviour so wasn't concerned but just really fascinated me for a good hour while she was doing on and off.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Mat what type of calcium/d3 suppliment do you use? We use zolcal as found it to be the best..its got both and is pre mixed so easy to give...just a thought mate as weve tried lots of different through the years and it was a primate keeper at amazonia who had been davised by his vet as he felt the calsi in his animals was good but not really good and when he started with zolcal there was a vast improvement..plus its really cheap and lasts forever...


----------



## mat_worrell

Oh right that sounds easier to give is that only available through a vet?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

No,,you can buy online from darren at dmpet supplies..but if you speek to vet he will get in for you....i get from vet as i get big bottle...but darrens bottle size would lasy you ages..ill send you link to darren...or put zolcal d3 into google and itl direct you to him...


----------



## mat_worrell

I have just spent the last two hours convincing fizz that tri munch is a really tasty food!! Lol. Taking tiny bites and licking the rings myself finally convinced her!! Did nothing for me though, would not recommend it as something for humans!! Haha. 
Have scattered some around for her now she has got the taste for it and have left her eagerly searching high and low for them. Absolutely great watching her trying to find the rings (although it's not like she didn't know where they were as she was sat on my shoulder the whole time I was 'hiding' them, with a look on her face like what are you doing, why are you putting them there?! ) bless her!


----------



## Zoo-Man

mat_worrell said:


> I have just spent the last two hours convincing fizz that tri munch is a really tasty food!! Lol. Taking tiny bites and licking the rings myself finally convinced her!! Did nothing for me though, would not recommend it as something for humans!! Haha.
> Have scattered some around for her now she has got the taste for it and have left her eagerly searching high and low for them. Absolutely great watching her trying to find the rings (although it's not like she didn't know where they were as she was sat on my shoulder the whole time I was 'hiding' them, with a look on her face like what are you doing, why are you putting them there?! ) bless her!


Its great watching them forage isn't it? I love putting new puzzle-feeders or foraging toys in my marms aviary & watching them investigate & work things out.


----------



## mat_worrell

I haven't updated this thread for a while a thought with the new arrival it's a perfect opportunity. 

We picked up a male marmoset to pair with fizz yesterday. He is called EB, is 14 month old and a really handsome fella. 

I introduced the two of them lastnight and after a few calls and an inquisitive fizz reaching into his carrier I let him out and they got on like a house on fire. 

EB was very interested in checking out his new surrounding a naturally a little nervous but all fizz wanted to do was play!! She kept jumping and swinging from his tail and playing tag ( running past him, having a little side swipe at him and running off again! ) 

Everytime he moved along one ofthe branches she was right beneath him on the underside of the branch trying to play. It was a fantastic introduction and amazing to watch and experience!! 

After EB had sufficiently scent marked every inch of branch, nest box, and toy and fizz had finally got the message that he was not going play they both snuggled up in the nest box together for a sleep. 

I have got some pics that I'm going to post.


----------



## aidey07

do you need a license to have a marmoset?


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

Hi Aidey07 

No you don't need a licence.


----------



## Zoo-Man

He looks lovely Matt :flrt:


----------



## kodakira

Congrats on the arrival :2thumb:

Really pleased the introduction went so well.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## mat_worrell

As i Went in to check of fizz and EB this morning and to give them thier morning feed I was so amazed at fizz's reaction I had to take pics. It was so funny. I got in from work a little earlier than I usually do but thought I would feed them at that time anyway. I turned the light on to get to thier food bowls and there was a little stir from the two of them and out popped fizz's head. It was so funny, she had a look on her face as if to say, do you know what time it is?! Turn that light out!! Lol.


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

She took one look at the food I put out for them and snuggled up back with EB. They both came out an hour later.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: That is so funny! :roll2:


----------



## kodakira

Great pictures :no1:

When we go into the indoor area of one of our pairs they are laid with a cover over. As you look to see if they are ok they both push the cover back and jump up. :no1:. It looks like they are young kids who have been caught :whistling2:.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## tanliaza

All very cute pics but those last 2 :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Brillaint pics Matt, so funny! :lol2:


----------



## mat_worrell

Well EB has completely settled in now. And is getting very inquisitive of me. Think is due to the fact that fizz is so comfortable around me. He is taking treats from me and even jumping on me to take them sometimes, although he eats the treat and jumps straight back off again leaving fizz doing laps around my shoulders or chilling in my hood. 

They are such a fantastic pair. I am really enjoying thier interaction and play times.


----------



## mat_worrell

I have been adding new branches and homemade toys today which they are loving exploring and checking out. I will get a few more pics and post a little later.


----------



## mat_worrell

New pics as promised. 








This is the new climbing net I made, got the idea from a parrot toy website. It was for sale for £30. I made this one which is twice the size and made out of one length of rope at a few £ per metre.


----------



## mat_worrell

Fizz and EB checking out the net.


----------



## mat_worrell

A couple of fizz. She is really growing now and loving being able to play with EB.


----------



## mat_worrell

A couple of nice close ups of EB. (sorry about the quality. )


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## loulou87

I ventured out of the rep forum....I may be slightly sad seeing as i just read through 18 pages of your post Matt. was absolutely facinated by it! Im at work so at least im being paid to do it :whistling2:

Ive not seen a marmoset before, at least i dont think so, they are completely adorable, although im sure take alot of time and attention, which you seem completely on top of! 

I love the one of Fizz just being woken up, its like shes doing her hair before everyone sees her :lol2:

Anyways they are completely adorable- it saddens me a little when i read that they will start to become more aggressive towards you, i know its the way it will be but i bet that will be really hard, least you will know you have done a good job when she acts the way she 'should' as such! 

Beautiful though- if i wasnt so responsible i might get one of these from the start of the thread, but by the end you realise how much harrd work it is and although adorable i think ill just admire and stick to my Beardie


----------



## mat_worrell

Thanks for your post loulou87. They are indeed hard work but hard work well worth it. The aim of this thread was to give an all round experience of what it's like keeping marmosets as I found when doing my research it is very hard finding good quality accurate information and experiences. I wanted this to kinda be used as a research tool to help people get an understanding of marmosets rather than just reading rediculous American sites where every picture is a primate in clothes and they talk about them like they are thier children. I found researching that the only information available is on research lab result papers and the basic information of habitat and clasification. 
The good quality information and the experiences comes from people already keeping them and trying to get them to part with it takes time and a built up relationship. I have to thank the few people on here that have given me excellent information and advice.


----------



## mat_worrell

I got some pics this morning when I went in to feed the two of them.


----------



## mat_worrell

This is a great pic of fizz yawning. Can really see her teeth. Fog horn springs to mind!! Lol.


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

This last pic you can't really see, but she is actually stretching her arm out but the pic just looks like she is morbidly obese!! Lol.


----------



## Nix

mat_worrell said:


> image


Awesome pic mat. Best one I have seen in ages. Glad to see that EB is settling in well and how well he is getting on with Fizz, they make such a cute couple


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

More really good pics mat..They look really good and i can see from pics that theyve really bonded..Keep up the good work mate and keep posting the pictures...Bernadette says your doing a wonderfull job...The introduction to EB mum of a new partner has worked out really well and going by the purple twinge at her belly and her showing aggresiveness says hes doing his job as well..Shouldnt be too long before EB has step brothers and sisters..LOL..Means alot you keeping the name as well..One of the few we can say we were glad to talk to..Dedication and hard work will bring good results...All the best in the future....PETER


----------



## mat_worrell

Thanks Peter. Will be good to see pics when the little ones come along. 

Will keep posting pics and hopefully one day be posting pics of fizz and EB's babies. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mat_worrell

I have been taking more pictures of fizz and EB, will post the best ones. I really love this pic of EB, he is such a handsome fella!! Lol.


----------



## mat_worrell

And very inqisitive!!


----------



## mat_worrell

The two of them.


----------



## mat_worrell

Fizz showing off for EB's attention.


----------



## mat_worrell

EB posing for his picture whilst being distracted by fizz running across my shoulders, sitting on my head and teasing him with the monkey nut she had in her hand that she couldn't work out how to get into!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

I see Fizz has now got her big girl ear tufts! Great photos Matt, they are looking fab.


----------



## em_40

I personally feel the first few are 'aww, sad' rather than 'aww cute'. You can see that she should still be with parents. However I did read that she was 1 of 3 and if she wasn't being fed then 'good job', but the other 2 are also of 3 and when one is taken she can look after them but I expect they were sold to be hand reared too. (unless you know the breeders?)
Anyway, the last few pictures are lovely, she looks like a real character. Love to see her climbing especially now she has a pal. The ones of the two of them are great  Well done.


----------



## mikgalea

loving what commitment you have for the marmosets keep up the good work mate


----------



## Mysterious_121

ahh they look fantastic you look like your doing a really good job with them. i think a lot of people are following the post with great curiosity its lovely to see an insite into the cb care of these guys. 

i think a lot of people will agree that these are hard work and wouldnt personally want to take that responsibility so ignore the haters who are emplying that just because people respond positively to a healthy loved animal that we will all go out and snatch these guys from thier parents / the wild and set forth destroying thier lives. There is a lot of hurt in primates especially in other countries where these are tourist attractions. haters should really redirect thier attention to mistreated animals rather than picking holes in clearly loved and well cared for animals


----------



## mat_worrell

Thanks for the comments guys. Will keep the thread updated for all to see and people to make up their own minds and take the thread as they wish. 
Can't wait for the day when my update is of their babies!! That will be a vey exciting time for all I think.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

em_40 said:


> I personally feel the first few are 'aww, sad' rather than 'aww cute'. You can see that she should still be with parents. However I did read that she was 1 of 3 and if she wasn't being fed then 'good job', but the other 2 are also of 3 and when one is taken she can look after them but I expect they were sold to be hand reared too. (unless you know the breeders?)
> Anyway, the last few pictures are lovely, she looks like a real character. Love to see her climbing especially now she has a pal. The ones of the two of them are great  Well done.


Em i think you will find that Mat had purchased a hand reared due to triplets..
He didnt get it to hand rear...

This is not something ive ever heard of...He has done a good job,,even to the fact of doing what the parents would do during the weaning process..
Actually eating what he wanted Fizz to eat..(alot of years of keeping and ive tasted what they eat but out of curiosity)

Its one of the points with them,,there has been cases of the triplets being reared ok but this is very rare and no one would take the risk as they are so special..
Seeing them become part of the family groUp and finding there place in the group is good...
I always try to introduce any hand reared back to the troop and it can be done with a bit of work..

Although hand rearing is unsuccessful more than successful....
Think mother nature has the outcome no matter how experianced you are..
Thats why i dont think its good to remove and hand rear as the youngster is put at risk for all its future...Unless it happens to fall in the right hands...
In this post it did as he has learned from it and moved forward putting Fizz first.....
Good to follow a success....Nice to read about the progress and view the pics...


----------



## GeckoTim

absolutely amazing animal, i grew up in aylesbury so i come down quite alot would there be a possibility i could come see them one time? if not no worries just been reading the thread and fascinated me.


----------



## CMonkey

She is sssssooooooooooo cute, but how do you stop her from chewing thengs and smashing stuff?


----------



## CMonkey

Thats so adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlc

OMG! So Cute!!


----------



## Samanthaa

I've just read from the start to end of this thread with complete facination!

I've been researching marms for years, hopefully with a view to getting a pair in the future (not yet as I still dont know enough about them, nor do I have the space at the moment)

Its really nice to see a balanced view of what its like to keep marms, and you really have done a great job with Fizz and EB.

They are totally gorgeous


----------



## mat_worrell

Thank you very much. That was my intension, to make a thread that followed the ups and downs. Just goes to show if you do right by them there are more ups than down. I would not change them for the world. They are my pride and joy!!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Matt when we getting more pics????

Ebeys mums preggars again...So the plan of putting her with the auld boy for company didnt quite work out...lol...

Found some pics of his dad...
You wouldnt tell the difference....

Still working on scanning that paperwork etc for you but havent had any time with work etc....

Anyway hurry up and update this post with more pics mate..
regards
Peter


----------



## mat_worrell

As Peter says this thread is over due an update. I have taken a few more pics today and will be uploading them as soon as I can.


----------



## mat_worrell

As promised pics from today. I was feeding them locust and came up with the idea of skewering them. Fizz seemed to love it although EB didn't seem all that impressed and stayed away.


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

EB did however love the morio worms especially the one that I accidentally stood on and had all it's inside oozing out.


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

Two mins later sure enough fizz ran towards him snached the morio worm and darted off and settled over the other side happily chomping away. 



















Although satisfied she had stole the morio worm she was still on edge waiting for him to try and steal it back.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Great pics Matt. My guys go bloody bonkers for livefood! :lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

mat_worrell said:


> Two mins later sure enough fizz ran towards him snached the morio worm and darted off and settled over the other side happily chomping away.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Although satisfied she had stole the morio worm she was still on edge waiting for him to try and steal it back.
> 
> image


Great pics Matt...

Ears back and mouth open,,,he would be daft to try and take it off her when she does this....Thats her fighting glare....No turning back when head tilts to show teath...

Good to see though as its better when she is dominant..

Leads to an easier life and its natures way...

Good job again..

Will show bernie when i get home from work as she was asking if you had more pics up....


----------



## mat_worrell

Thanks guys. Yeah you can definatelly see who wears the trousers in this relationship now. Lol. I would hate to be in EB's position ( giant thumb print on his forehead!! ) haha.


----------



## Saosin

OH MY GOD

I have only just found this thread.

I had NO idea you could get these as pets.... I have absolutely adored marmosets for a long time, they have always been my highlight at zoo's and stuff (along with penguins)

Yours are absolutely gorgeous mate... and I will be seriously looking into getting these in the future (long in the future probably, as I have my own little monkey baking in the oven, due to pop out early next year!!!)

Please keep the pics coming, if I can't have my own just yet i'd like to look at yours 

Mark


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

mat_worrell said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah you can definatelly see who wears the trousers in this relationship now. Lol. I would hate to be in EB's position ( giant thumb print on his forehead!! ) haha.


I know how he feels Matt..

Didnt you notice Bernadettes thumb print on my forehead when we met you:lol2:

But good to see its working out mate...

Can be awkward when mum giving babies back to dad after feeding..

If shes dominant she will just shout and he knows to go running...

Like when Bernadette wants a cup of coffee when corries on:lol2:

Will let her see pics tonight mate...

By the way the moving has worked as Bungle has got Jill pregers...
Fingers crossed as shes the best looking common female ive seen in over 20 yrs.....


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I'll swap it for my cat? 

Out of interest, did you need the DWA license for this? And how much would one of these set you back?


----------



## Saosin

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'll swap it for my cat?
> 
> Out of interest, did you need the DWA license for this? And how much would one of these set you back?


As far as I can tell (from what research I have done today since seeing this thread LOL), you don't need a DWA for the common marmoset (other species, you do)

DWA Licence costs vary from council to council, I know here in Blackpool it's roughly £250 per year for the licence.

Mark


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'll swap it for my cat?
> 
> Out of interest, did you need the DWA license for this? And how much would one of these set you back?


No you dont need a DWA..

But some species of marmie amd tamarrins are A10..

The costs vary and it differs from species to species..

It also differs from Keeper to keeper..

Ive seen pygmys for sale for £5000 a pair

Which is rediculas but there are people who will buy at this price as 9/10 theres know questions asked about where they are going....


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Saosin said:


> As far as I can tell (from what research I have done today since seeing this thread LOL), you don't need a DWA for the common marmoset (other species, you do)
> 
> DWA Licence costs vary from council to council, I know here in Blackpool it's roughly £250 per year for the licence.
> 
> Mark


Yeah the £250 a year doesn't sound to bad, it's the insurance part of things that are the real killer...



PETERAROBERTSON said:


> No you dont need a DWA..
> 
> But some species of marmie amd tamarrins are A10..
> 
> The costs vary and it differs from species to species..
> 
> It also differs from Keeper to keeper..
> 
> Ive seen pygmys for sale for £5000 a pair
> 
> Which is rediculas but there are people who will buy at this price as 9/10 theres know questions asked about where they are going....



Yeah i guess at that price i'll be keeping my cat!


----------



## Saosin

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> No you dont need a DWA..
> 
> But some species of marmie amd tamarrins are A10..
> 
> The costs vary and it differs from species to species..
> 
> It also differs from Keeper to keeper..
> 
> Ive seen pygmys for sale for £5000 a pair
> 
> Which is rediculas but there are people who will buy at this price as 9/10 theres know questions asked about where they are going....


as you seem to be the person to ask, how much should you expect to pay for a pair of commons? ... (thinking years down the line, because i'm poor at the moment with a baby on the way lol)


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Saosin said:


> as you seem to be the person to ask, how much should you expect to pay for a pair of commons? ... (thinking years down the line, because i'm poor at the moment with a baby on the way lol)


Again it varies..

I paid £1800 for my first pair alot of years ago..

But i was desperate and ripped off..

Maybe about £1200 or something but not sure as i dont sell marmosets..

Most of ours is favours for favours with zoos and other keepers we know...

Most of the time if its pairs you would be involving others as if one person sold you a pair they may be related..

So better someone you can trust or two different people..

Males are easier sought as most keep females to make other pairs...

You would expect anything from £600 to £800 for a male depending on how good it is etc....
But as i said they all charge different...

Hope this helps in some way...


----------



## mat_worrell

That's good. Is jill EB's mum? I have been looking more and more into the mating process so that I'm pretty well prepared and have read a few times now that females can be sexually mature from as early as 9 months..... Have you any experience of this? Is this the case or is it just misinformation? 

Also on the breeding front, it says that it is the female who instigates the breeding.... By releasing a hormone when she is sexualy mature and promting the male to get excited. Again is this the case or would EB (because he is sexualy mature) be trying to mate with her anyway regardless of age and maturity (in the nest box or out of sight) ......... I haven't seen him try at all so thinking the hormone is probably true...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

mat_worrell said:


> That's good. Is jill EB's mum? I have been looking more and more into the mating process so that I'm pretty well prepared and have read a few times now that females can be sexually mature from as early as 9 months..... Have you any experience of this? Is this the case or is it just misinformation?
> 
> Also on the breeding front, it says that it is the female who instigates the breeding.... By releasing a hormone when she is sexualy mature and promting the male to get excited. Again is this the case or would EB (because he is sexualy mature) be trying to mate with her anyway regardless of age and maturity (in the nest box or out of sight) ......... I haven't seen him try at all so thinking the hormone is probably true...


If the male is alot older than the female then he would persist to bread..

But if the female is dominant she will give off scent as dominant breading female and the male would react...

The male will then try to bread at every chance he can get(just like humans:lol2

But its down to the female to let him...

Its something you will witness at times as the males are always persistant..

Yes it can happen in the nest box as well...

In the wild there would be more than one breading female who would bring in a less related male and they would except it..

Even mother and daughter doing all the breading but with diff partners..

Not common in captivity as our troops dont usually have close access to others...
Would encourage fighting etc....


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Sorry Matt,,
No Jill is not EB mum...
His mum is Tiger LILLY..

Idont name them its Bernaette


----------



## mat_worrell

Oh yeah that's it. I forgot. Lol. How is she doing?


----------



## Zoo-Man

mat_worrell said:


> That's good. Is jill EB's mum? I have been looking more and more into the mating process so that I'm pretty well prepared and have read a few times now that females can be sexually mature from as early as 9 months..... Have you any experience of this? Is this the case or is it just misinformation?
> 
> Also on the breeding front, it says that it is the female who instigates the breeding.... By releasing a hormone when she is sexualy mature and promting the male to get excited. Again is this the case or would EB (because he is sexualy mature) be trying to mate with her anyway regardless of age and maturity (in the nest box or out of sight) ......... I haven't seen him try at all so thinking the hormone is probably true...


Hey Matt, I have witnessed my Marmosets mating a few times, but my pair are pretty secretive about doing it in public. I have seen darwin trying to get what he wants, but it is Tia who says when he may do it, & he knows it! :lol2:


----------



## mat_worrell

I noticed something I have never witnessed Before. It's kinda hard to explain so you will have to use your imagination. Lol. 

Fizz and EB were facing eachother and fizz was slowly making her way over to him. Once they were almost face to face fizz reached out and over him and wrapped her arms around him and started rubbing her face around his back chattering her teath and making a strange noise. The whole time EB just stood there still as anything with his head down. 

Anyone any ideas what this is all about??
Is it a dominance thing or just general marmie behaviour and play?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

mat_worrell said:


> I noticed something I have never witnessed Before. It's kinda hard to explain so you will have to use your imagination. Lol.
> 
> Fizz and EB were facing eachother and fizz was slowly making her way over to him. Once they were almost face to face fizz reached out and over him and wrapped her arms around him and started rubbing her face around his back chattering her teath and making a strange noise. The whole time EB just stood there still as anything with his head down.
> 
> Anyone any ideas what this is all about??
> Is it a dominance thing or just general marmie behaviour and play?



Matt,
this can happen after a squabble.

Like making up...

But sometimes they do it for know reason...

Like part of bonding..

Its regular in troops as the dominant ones,,not just mum and dad..

Go about there buisiness and the lesser ones do similar to each other like they are giving support..

Was fizz making a whstle noise with the chattering..

Thats Happy....

Same noise she would have done to you when you gave her her favourite treat..

The thing i like about you is..

You are noticing all this and especially in such a short time..

Goes to show that you are very intentive toward them and paying them the observance they need...

I nearly missed the episode of corrie as Bernadette was watching the enclosures on CCTV...

And thats after all these years.


----------



## mat_worrell

Thanks Peter. 

Yeah it was a chattering noise that her mouth was making but yes it was a whistle like high pitch noise. 

I have been trying to work out as well what another noise means. It's the deep kiss like noise, repeated 2 or 3 times. I have noticed it's usually when food is around. 

I love just sitting watching. I'm considering CCTV too to watch their interactions when I'm not around. I find it so mesmerising watching them.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

mat_worrell said:


> Thanks Peter.
> 
> Yeah it was a chattering noise that her mouth was making but yes it was a whistle like high pitch noise.
> 
> I have been trying to work out as well what another noise means. It's the deep kiss like noise, repeated 2 or 3 times. I have noticed it's usually when food is around.
> 
> I love just sitting watching. I'm considering CCTV too to watch their interactions when I'm not around. I find it so mesmerising watching them.



Theres a chart from a universaty in germany that has most vocals etc on commons..

They studdied them for years and still do ..

Both captive and wild//

The reference to their vocals etc is really good..

Google and search and you will find it...


----------



## mat_worrell

I haven't updated this for a while but I have got some good pics I have taken of fizz and EB enjoying the remains of the Christmas tree I have chopped up and put in with them. I will load the pics up and post them as soon as I can.


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

Fizz and EB's most liked play area. 


















EB and Fizz looking through the branches of the Christmas tree for any goodies that I may have hidden for them.


----------



## mat_worrell

EB noticing that fizz has spotted him keeping the goodies to himself and charging over to see what it is he has found. 


















EB looking over at fizz watching her eat the goodies she has just stolen from him!


----------



## tlc

What a cutie pie!! I think that's so great that you add stimuli and enrichment to your kiddo's environment to explore! Im so jelious, wish I had such a lovely pet!


----------



## mandi1234

ahhhhhhhhh, wow they are so sweet , well to look at anyway. is it true that they get nasty as they get older matt ? :flrt:


----------



## mat_worrell

EB climbing back down to see if the coast is clear and if fizz left him anything good.


----------



## Indicus

mat_worrell said:


> image
> EB noticing that fizz has spotted him keeping the goodies to himself and charging over to see what it is he has found.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> EB looking over at fizz watching her eat the goodies she has just stolen from him!



They look great, really healthy and happy :2thumb:.

Are they real leaves (looks a bit like pine??). Do they eat them, I've read somewhere they destroy real plants. They look happy though and very cute


----------



## mat_worrell

Hey

Yeah it's reall. I hacked up the Christmas tree and thought I would let them explore it and entertain them. They love it.


----------



## MP reptiles

How much was that?!!!!!!!!!!! ££££££££££££££££££?


----------



## mat_worrell

MP reptiles said:


> How much was that?!!!!!!!!!!! ££££££££££££££££££?


How much was what?


----------



## MP reptiles

the marmoset


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

mat_worrell said:


> Hey
> 
> Yeah it's reall. I hacked up the Christmas tree and thought I would let them explore it and entertain them. They love it.


Nice pics again Matt..

See EB aint changed...

Playing with summit new and leaving the scent...

By the way,,,your answer is priceless...

Due to the enjoyment that goes both ways...

Keep up the good work mate....

Ive made a new enrichment apliance for the new enclosure...
Similiar to the plastic bottle but with 4 inch pipe..

When its up and running ill send you pics..

If it works out the way i think it will ill be macking for weeks as Bernadette will want one for each enclosure..

THE JOYS..:lol2:


----------



## mat_worrell

Yeah would love to see pics. And pics of new enrichment pipe thing. Will give it a go but can't picture it.


----------



## mat_worrell

I have just spent the last half an hour drilling all sorts of size holes in the left over stump of the Christmas tree for fizz and EB to enjoy tomorrow. I'm going to fill it with gum and meal worms and let them attack it in the morning when I get home.


----------



## tlc

Awe, make sure to get picture's of the exploration of that ok? I still love just scrolling back to get a look at you wee! Im so jelious as I would love a little tyke like that myself!


----------



## mat_worrell

I have filled the trunk with all sorts of goodies like gum, jelly, nuts, dry food, veg etc... And placed in with the both of them. Fizz was first to jump straight on it and start checking it shortly followed by EB who still seemed half asleep but didn't want to miss out especially as fizz had just dragged out of one of the holes half a marsh mallow!! 

But nothing could have prepared me for the almighty squabble they had.....
The minute EB got within sniffing distance fizz started making the most unholyest racket, started to chase him off and they ended up in a cartoon style ' cloud of dust' and all you could see was an arm and leg coming out of this ball of grey!! Lol. It only lasted a few seconds and EB retreited. He slowly made his way back to the trunk filled of goodies and the two of them were all over it like a rash.


----------



## mat_worrell

I have taken a few photos and will post them soon.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

mat_worrell said:


> I have filled the trunk with all sorts of goodies like gum, jelly, nuts, dry food, veg etc... And placed in with the both of them. Fizz was first to jump straight on it and start checking it shortly followed by EB who still seemed half asleep but didn't want to miss out especially as fizz had just dragged out of one of the holes half a marsh mallow!!
> 
> But nothing could have prepared me for the almighty squabble they had.....
> The minute EB got within sniffing distance fizz started making the most unholyest racket, started to chase him off and they ended up in a cartoon style ' cloud of dust' and all you could see was an arm and leg coming out of this ball of grey!! Lol. It only lasted a few seconds and EB retreited. He slowly made his way back to the trunk filled of goodies and the two of them were all over it like a rash.


Matt thats good news about Fizz.

Like i was saying to you the female needs to be the boss..

EB pulls funny faces when he gets into trouble...

He used to chance his arm all the time with his dad.and mum..

Cheakily though never in a bad way....

Just the same as in my house mate...

Like Colin says when Bernadette cracks the whip ..
I jump....


----------



## kodakira

Sounds like fun :2thumb:.

I love watching the interactions between ours. Really enjoyed following your thread :2thumb:.

Shakira is the boss and lets Enrique know in no uncertain terms who is boss. ( my youngest daughter named them :blush: )

One behaviour I found interesting is that although she would stop Enrique going to the food before her, she would allow George the baby ?. This has been allowed until Sunday when the new babies were born.

Since the new babies arrived George has been put in his place and is now third in the pecking order.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

kodakira said:


> Sounds like fun :2thumb:.
> 
> I love watching the interactions between ours. Really enjoyed following your thread :2thumb:.
> 
> Shakira is the boss and lets Enrique know in no uncertain terms who is boss. ( my youngest daughter named them :blush: )
> 
> One behaviour I found interesting is that although she would stop Enrique going to the food before her, she would allow George the baby ?. This has been allowed until Sunday when the new babies were born.
> 
> Since the new babies arrived George has been put in his place and is now third in the pecking order.
> 
> Best Wishes
> 
> Neil


Think the hardest bit for the older helping syblings Neil is when they are used to getting off mum and dad...

This tends to be the bit they find hardest..

But i guess its there way of teaching each other that babies come first..


Bernadettes been noticing it alot with Marmalade..

He does his own thing helping with the young but still goes to his parents when they are eating summit tasty..
They would give him..

Not anymore..

He still goes in the huff..

Geoffs seem more stubborn than the rest..

Geoldii are bad for it mate..

Looks cruel at times,,but who are we to judge...

Noticed this time with the baby geoldii that when i would put the locusts into there outside area..

Mum carries for first 2 weeks herself..

Never dad..

The other youngsters were bringing her locusts inside.to eat..

Not her removing from them,,
actually going for her to eat....


----------



## mat_worrell

Pics as promised...


----------



## mat_worrell

The moment it all kicked off. Lol. I had just taken this picture and fizz turned her head and noticed EB.


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## Zoo-Man

kodakira said:


> Sounds like fun :2thumb:.
> 
> I love watching the interactions between ours. Really enjoyed following your thread :2thumb:.
> 
> Shakira is the boss and lets Enrique know in no uncertain terms who is boss. ( *my youngest daughter named them* :blush: )
> 
> One behaviour I found interesting is that although she would stop Enrique going to the food before her, she would allow George the baby ?. This has been allowed until Sunday when the new babies were born.
> 
> Since the new babies arrived George has been put in his place and is now third in the pecking order.
> 
> Best Wishes
> 
> Neil


Yeah yeah, you'll tell us anything! We all know that you are a huge Enrique Inglesias fan! Mind you, Shakira has some decent songs! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

mat_worrell said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Great pics Matt! And you've reminded me, I need to get my saw back from Clark's mum as the xmas tree truunk I got from one of th eneighbours is now driy after being out in the rain & is ready for me to cut it & make a cool swing for my marmosets. :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Yet again Matt really good pics..

They look really healthy and interested..


Cant believe how much EB has became a good looking young man..
Looks exactly like his dad..

Unbelievable like his dad...

Its funny reading these posts..

It remembers us of when we first started...

I couldnt put Christmas tree in any though...

Bah humbug...


----------



## mat_worrell

Just a little pic update. 

Peter I love these pics of EB they are wicked, looks like a photo shoot type picture, he is very photogenic unlike fizz that just wants sit on me rather than infront of the camera.


----------



## mat_worrell




----------



## mat_worrell

Some more cool pics of EB


----------



## mat_worrell

The only two most recent pic I can get of fizz



















Looking all grown up!! But still got a bit of a baby face.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

mat_worrell said:


> image
> 
> The only two most recent pic I can get of fizz
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Looking all grown up!! But still got a bit of a baby face.


Nice pics again Matt.
EB looks so much like Eliga Blue Its unreal...
Fizz is coming along fine...


----------



## x becca x

Wow absolutely amazing. I love them both :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww Fizz is coming along a treat Matt. She's a credit to you mate! : victory:


----------



## Nix

Mat, they are looking great. EB is a handsome lad isn't he?!


----------



## mat_worrell

He is indeed. Managed to get a couple more pics this afternoon. Enticed with food obviously. An afternoon treat of boiled potatoes and green beans.


----------



## mat_worrell

These 2 pics should have been first. Fizz being over protective of the food. God she has got a gob on her!! Think she should be renamed fog horn leg horn!! Lol. ( would make some smart comment about all women bein the same but....... I will leave that for everyone to think and not dare to say!! Hahaha. *walking away now* haha!! )


----------



## Zoo-Man

Great pics Matt.

We went to Blackpool Zoo today, & boy, seeing all their marmosets there really made me miss having marms sooo much!


----------



## Nix

mat_worrell said:


> These 2 pics should have been first. Fizz being over protective of the food. God she has got a gob on her!! Think she should be renamed fog horn leg horn!! Lol. ( would make some smart comment about all women bein the same but....... I will leave that for everyone to think and not dare to say!! Hahaha. *walking away now* haha!! )
> 
> image
> 
> image


The cheek Mat! :whip::devil: Good pics though hun. 



Zoo-Man said:


> Great pics Matt.
> 
> We went to Blackpool Zoo today, & boy, seeing all their marmosets there really made me miss having marms sooo much!


Hugs Col x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> The cheek Mat! :whip::devil: Good pics though hun.
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs Col x


Thanks hun x


----------



## mat_worrell

I bet!! Can only compare your pain to when we lost a baby girl Ella newyears eve. 

Just a couple of nice pics I thought I would share. 



























I love this picture!!



























I love this picture too!!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

mat_worrell said:


> I bet!! Can only compare your pain to when we lost a baby girl Ella newyears eve.
> 
> Just a couple of nice pics I thought I would share.
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I love this picture!!
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I love this picture too!!
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Nice pics again Matt.
There looking well....


----------



## Zoo-Man

More fab pics Matt! :2thumb: They look like they love that tunnel.


----------



## mat_worrell

I haven't updated this thread for a while now as there hasn't really been much to report and much of my time has been taken up with our newest addition to the family belle

Fizz and EB are both doing really well very steady and fizz especially seems to be getting a lot calmer now she is that bit older (less like a child hyper on fizzy drink and sweets!Lol)

I did notice this morning that fizz has learnt to imitate EB's vocals. EB makes a very distinctive string of vocals quite frequently and fizz has obviously pick up on this and now copies him. She has got it right down to a tee but you can tell the very slightest difference between them. 

Also I noticed ( I'm going to sound like a right wierdo now!) that fizz's urine has completely changed the way it smells!! I don't have a habbit of sniffing urine....honest! It's just that she jumps on me and has to urinate on me without fail!! Everytime!! So i have become acustomed to the the way her urine and my clothes smell!! But today it smelt completely different, it wasn't at all like the usual fairly unpleasent musky, BO smell. I really don't know how to describe what it smelt like but I'm going to keep an eye on it. I just woundered if anyone else had noticed this before..... Could it be to do with her hormones changing as she is getting older?? Also nothing has changed in her diet and nothing new has been added....


----------



## dragonbeardo

*Awesome*

wow 29 pages or reading............:lol2:...........:no1: Awesome a pure credit to you and your partner for all your hard work, love and attention you both have given these little guys.........Would like the thread to continue too........I have always been interested in these little guys but know i will never personaly own them so it gives me warm feelings that i can follow your thread. it would also be good if............u did get cctv n had a site dedicated to them where they could be watched live ...........asking to much maybe but it has been done for birds so wy not marms?..............good luck n thank you for posting. :no1:


----------



## mat_worrell

Thanks for your reply. I am planning a new enclosure at the minute which I will be moving them into. I really like the idea on CCTV. I'm going to try and incorporate it into the new enclosure purly for personal reasons. I haven't a clue how you would link it to the Internet for others to watch or anything like that!! That's a bit too far beyond my Technical skills im afraid but if I do work it out it could be a very good idea!!


----------



## mat_worrell

I could even make some money from it, set it up as a pay per view channel or something!! Hahahah!!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

mat_worrell said:


> I could even make some money from it, set it up as a pay per view channel or something!! Hahahah!!



Matt the cctv systems are pretty straight forward...

Matlan do several...

Mine go straight to tv channel but there are ones that go to internet..

I wouldnt advise making it public..
Too many people with opinions mate..

Better kept for you and john to monitor..

They will be different animals when you are not in veiw.


----------



## wildenglishrose

I've just spent a good hour reading this whole thread, bloody amazing. Must be a lot of hard work but they are both beautiful. :flrt:


----------



## mat_worrell

I'm no expert but I'm pretty sure it's mating time!! Lol. As I said a few posts ago I had notice that fizz's urine had changed the way it smells and there seems to be a lot more 'arguments' and vocalisation at the minute!! The slightest little thing sets them off with eachother!! ......... (either that or EB has finally grown tired of fizz's constant nagging and is deciding to do something about it!!! Seriously if I had to eat, sleep and live with her 24/7 I would have gone crazy by now!! Lol)


----------

